# Atlantic City NJ Off-Airport parking?



## Stu (Jul 11, 2009)

We are taking a flight out of ACY this week and were wondering if anyone knew off any cheaper weekly parking other than the economy lot at the airport.  We've searched on-line (we usually use www.longtermparking.com or its competitors-nothing for AC), but haven't even found any phone numbers for any parking facilities near the airport or downtown AC to even inquire! 

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Kay H (Jul 11, 2009)

AC airport is in a rather isolated area. Actually located in Pomona rather than AC.  It would cost you more in cab fare from AC to the airport than you would spend paying for airport parking.


----------



## Bruce W (Jul 12, 2009)

*$8 a day is inexpensive*

Have not been in any airport where parking, literally a 2 minute walk to the terminal ( or less) is cheaper.

You come out, pay the fee at a machine and get in your car. Last trip there we were at the gate @ 9:30, got our checked bags and were in the car at 9:45.

Can't get any better than that.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 12, 2009)

Agree with the above poster. $8 a day is rather inexpensive. I can't imagine there is anywhere close that would allow you to park and shuttle you back and forth (without a hassle) for much less.


----------



## Stu (Jul 12, 2009)

Alright, thanks for your replies.  Say we decide to park at long-term Economy parking Friday night and decide to go to the casinos until we return to ACY for our early morning departure.  Is there an inexpensive shuttle to the Casino Boardwalk and back?  If so, kindly advise.

Best regards,

Stu Schwartz


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Per http://www.virtualnjshore.com/actrans.html
Airport Transportation at Atlantic City International Airport:
Atlantic City Airport Taxi - 609-383-1457 - Taxi service to and from Atlantic City - Rate: $25.00 one way for up to 5 people. Call for more information.
Adventure Trails - (609)272-9140 - Shuttle service to and from Atlantic City. Rate: $8.00 one way - $15.00 round trip, per person. Reservations not required. Arrangements can be made at the airport desk. 

Cab rides within the Atlantic City Boardwalk area are capped at $12.


----------



## Stu (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks so much.  That'll do it!

Stu Schwartz


----------

